# How to make a target



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1- drink a cold pack of keys
2- cut the sides off
3- turn the sides over and shoot
4- sleep off the cold pack


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

silly beer


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome beer package, is always awesome


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i need to find someone who drinks keystone ,this tutorial should win by a landslide .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Keys are the key.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

WHAT, cold beer and free targets, you got my vote my friend


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

great


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW thats clever!


----------

